# Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?



## fl0rian51754 (3. August 2018)

*Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Hey ich habe einen:
i5 8600k (übertaktet)
Mugen 5 PCGH
MSI Z370 A Pro
G.SKill 16GB DDR4 Ram 3000Mhz
 MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G

und ich möchte mir einen WQHD 144hz Monitor holen. Jetzt ist die Frage welchen Monitor und schafft mein PC alle aktuellen Games auf Ultra/Sehr Hoch in WQHD und einer entsprechenden und angenehmen FPS zahl?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Wird vom Spiel und den Settings abhängen


----------



## fl0rian51754 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Battlefield 1,5 etc. GTA5 alle aktuellen halt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Ich fahre mit nem 2600K und einer 390er bei 1440p mit einem AOC AGON AG271QX und bin "zufrieden" und mit dem Monitor sogar sehr. 
Deine Hardware ist locker dazu bereit. 
Man muss aber auch bedenken dass man jede Hardware selbst bei geringen Auflösungen klein kriegt. Kommt halt drauf an wie CPU-Lastig es ist (ARMA3) oder was man an der Grafikqualität schraubt und moddet (Witcher 3). 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch auf WQHD wechseln.
Gute Grundleistung ist da um schön zu spielen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Also mit deinem I5 und der GTX 1070 kann man in GTA die 144 Hz locker erreichen - oder eben unter 60 landen  Es hängt halt davon ab, was du einstellst. Wenn du wirklich alles Regler auf Anschlag knallst, wirst du definitiv keine 144 fps schaffen ^^


----------



## addicTix (3. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

HisN, dein Einsatz


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Du hast ein 6 Kerner(6 Threads) und ich habe mit meinem I7 nur ein 4 Kerner mit 8 Threads.
Nutze auch 1440P mit meiner 1070 Grafikkarte, aber als Ultra Wide.

Komme mit meinen aktuellen Spielen auch sehr gut zurecht und muss dazu sogar nicht auf Details verzichten.
Klar noch höher würde auch gehen, aber dann wird man auch grössere Grafikkarten klein bekommen.

Aber das kannst auch selbst testen, nimm die Auflösung im Nivida Treiber (ggf. unter Benutzerdefiniert) und stellst dann die Auflösung auch im Spiel dazu ein.
Dann kannst du testen ob es dein Rechner packt, denn zwar wird dann wieder auf deine Auflösung skaliert, aber die Grafikkarte muss das ganze so berechnen wie mit 1440P.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Also ich fahr die 1070 mit nem i5 4690k, bei mir limitiert meistens die CPU (Battlefield 1, Warframe, Project Cars 2). 1440P und Kantenglättung auf max ist natürlich nicht drin bei hohen FPS.


----------



## Christ1966 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Hallo möchte mir neuen Monitor zulegen ,  denn  OMEN by HP 27 Gaming Monitor mit NVIDIA G-SYNC .



Meine Frage kann ich den überhaut nutzen mit meinem  Destop  HP ENVY Phoenix 810-010eg  Access Denied .? 

LG Christian


----------



## sethdiabolos (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

1440p hohe Details und 144Hz. In den meisten aktuellen Spielen wird man das mit viel Glück mit der 1080Ti schaffen, mit einer 1070 eher weniger.
Der 8600k sollte bis auf wenige Ausnahmen dafür reichen. Ich habe 144hz bisher selbst nicht benutzt, die meisten sagen aber, dass auf einem 144Hz niedrigere Frameraten nicht so prall sein sollen, teils sogar schlechter als auf einem Monitor mit 60Hz wirken sollen.


----------



## HisN (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*



addicTix schrieb:


> HisN, dein Einsatz





fl0rian51754 schrieb:


> und ich möchte mir einen WQHD 144hz Monitor holen. Jetzt ist die Frage welchen Monitor und schafft mein PC alle aktuellen Games auf Ultra/Sehr Hoch in WQHD und einer entsprechenden und angenehmen FPS zahl?



Deine Grafikkarte kann DSR. Die Auflösung ist alleinige Sache der Graka. Fragen die man sich selbst am besten beantworten kann, und am schnellsten. Ganz ohne das Forum. Das nur blöd raten kann bei Deiner Fragestellung .. 
Stell WQHD ein und schau halt nach, anstatt uns mit leeren Floskeln wie "reicht/schafft/angehnehm" zu füttern. Du bist der einzige der weiß was das bedeuten soll.
Deine CPU ist die Auflösung egal. Die stemmt XXX FPS in Software YYY und Settings ZZZ völlig unabhängig davon ob Du 640x480 oder 4096x2160 einstellst.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich habe 144hz bisher selbst nicht benutzt, die meisten sagen aber, dass auf einem 144Hz niedrigere Frameraten nicht so prall sein sollen, teils sogar schlechter als auf einem Monitor mit 60Hz wirken sollen.


Echt?
Ich kenn da gegenteilige Meinungen.
144Hz bringen einem schon auf dem Desktop Vorteile.
In Spielen hast du zdem wesentlich weniger Probleme mit tearing


----------



## HisN (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

ich kann Dir ein paar zusammensuchen, die z.b. sagen unter 90 FPS bringt es keine Punkte.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Ich dir ein paar, die keinen Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz erkennen.
Und was machen wir jetzt?
Uns darüber freuen, dass das ein subjektives Thema ist?


----------



## HisN (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

So isses. 
Aber solange man immer nur die eine Seite angeboten bekommt, ist man eventuell nicht erfreut, wenn man die andere Seite kennenlernen muss.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Neben den subjektiven Gründen gibt es halt die objektiven und die sprechen für 144Hz.


----------



## PAPERBOT (6. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Es ist nicht gelogen, um von 144/165Hz wirklich zu profitieren auch dreistellige FPS Sinn machen! Zwingend notwendig sind sie aber nicht, denn eben auch auf dem Desktop merkt man die viel smoothere Mauszeigerbewegung etc. Deswegen überlege ich auch ob mein PC ein Upgrade des Monitors mitmacht um wirklich einen Mehrwert zu haben.

Wenn man einen Blick/Anspruch dafür hat merkt man das auf jedenfall, aber es gibt ja eben auch die Leute die völlig übertriebenes Motion Blur am TV nicht sehen...


----------



## enux (9. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Da ich gerade vor wenigen Wochen von FHD mit 60Hz auf WQHD mit 144Hz umgestiegen bin, gebe ich hier mal meine Meinung dazu:

Den Unterschied mag nicht jeder sehen, aber wenn man das merkt, ist es ein spürbarer Unterschied. Besonders wenn noch G-Sync oder Freesync mit im Spiel sind. Ich habe nach dem Umschalten in jedem Spiel gemerkt, wenn die 144Hz des Monitors noch nicht gegriffen hatten - auch ohne 144FPS, die meine GTX 1060 6GB zusammen mit dem i5 6500 in fast keinem Spiel mit Ultra-Einstellungen schafft. Selbst die durchschnittlichen 55FPS in Far Cry Primal fühlen sich jetzt direkter und flüssiger an.

Klar, über 100FPS sind noch einmal eine Stufe besser. Aber die Vorteile zeigen sich schon viel früher. Auch auf G-Sync/Freesync möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Sahja (29. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein PC für WQHD 144hz?*

Darf ich fragen, auf welchen Monitor du umgestiegen bist?


----------

